# YEEE HAWWW....I saw a Kevin Costner movie i actually enjoyed...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

....and in "Open Range", Costner is STILL mainlining prune juice judging from the grimmace he carries in this film, but all in all, a very enjoyable western-probably one of robert duvall's best performances in years(whereas i lauded william shatner the director for controlling the worst acting habits of shatner the actor in another thread, in duvall's case, whenever he directs himself-as in the recent assassination tango-duvall the director gives duvall the actor almost free reign to give in to his own worst impulses as an actor, something that seldoms happens when others direct him)-abraham benrubi(the big guy from "er") does a wonderful dan blocker turn...

THIS IS ONE of the best films this summer and worth your dollars and time to see-somewhat reminiscient of charlton heston's "will penny" in style...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I think your lying 

Update: 8/20/03
[Clarification: I think Your Lying because it is impossible for Kevin Costner to be good in a movie lately, nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more :sure: ]


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I think he did a good job in JFK and Thirteen Days...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

excuse me g????what on earth prompted THAT remark????


that's pretty weasley....


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

My parents went to see it, two thumbs up. I'm thinking about seeing this one.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> excuse me g????what on earth prompted THAT remark????
> 
> that's pretty weasley....


Just messing with you... Didn't you see the 

More because I believe that Kevin Costner is beyond the point of redemption...If someone stated that they liked a recent Kevin Costner movie, then they must be lying :grin:

Now is that "Weasley" like in the animal or the kid on ST:TNG, if you mean like the kid on ST:TNG then I'm offended


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i meant the ferret...sorry i didn't get the joke, but i don't call people liars in jest and i bristle when i am called one....

i happen to agree with you-the last kevin costner performance i really enjoyed was "jake" in silverado-Duvall is actually the star in open range and he(along with anthony hopkins) is one of my two favorite actors...plus, abraham benrubi(the big guy from ER) gives a really warm performance and shows that there's more to him than the ER guy...

a less charitable person than i would say that the last great kevin costner performance was in the "big chill"...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> a less charitable person than i would say that the last great kevin costner performance was in the "big chill"...


Actually I "Forgave" him for Waterworld, which I felt wasn't that bad. But "The Postman" was the final nail in the coffin (In an interview Costner said he loves grand epic movies and he will make those as often as he can) That was the warning sign to keep away forever. At that point I even removed my "forgivness" for Waterworld retroactively. 

Although if he has nothing to do with the production of the movie, perhaps it can be bearable...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

bad news-he also directed "open range", produced it also-i will give him this:he used his own money to make this film because none of the major studios wanted to make a western(i believe him on this-people do NOT flock to westerns anymore and ARE viewed by hollywood as loss leaders)and besides this being a very good film, i can only hope that if it's successful, more studios will be inclined to do westerns also...

i will admit it tho-i pretty much support any good film that doesn't have anything to do with laser battles and/or machine controlled societies....like whale rider and together, open range is a quiet, lyrically moving film that takes it's time to tell it's story...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Am I the only one who liked Waterworld? 

Sometimes it is s-o-o-o lonely out here. :smoking:


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

I think Waterworld suffered from hype that no movie could stand up to. I thought it was a good movie. I had little expections for the film and watched it without getting all caught up in the hype. 
But, I am also in the minority. I liked the Postman too....


----------

